# Hey from Orlando!



## Enginerd (Jun 12, 2021)

Hey everyone,

I’ve been lurking here for a while and thought it was time to join. I’ve always wanted to build a boat and am trying to find a super cheap johnsen or similar skiff to learn on before building a bateau or Chris Morejohn plan (between the turbot, lithium, or LM18). If anyone knows of a cheap skiff hull, let me know. Don’t care what condition it is in, just the cheaper the better!


----------



## Hobertmatt3 (Jun 20, 2021)

Greetings from newbie, welcome mate.


----------



## moore412 (May 20, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------

